# Sugar =awake baby??



## jocmtl (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello,

Well, it's 4:00 am and we're wiiiiiiide awake!!








I'm so mad at myself because I ate four cookies this evening, and I'm wondering whether the sugar is what is keeping ds awake right now. Have any of you ever experienced this, or read about the correlation between intake of sugar and how it would affect a bf baby?

Why oh why did I eat those cookies? if I hadn't, and he was still awake, at least I wouldn't be blaming myself. He's been sleeping so well the last few days.


----------



## mommy love (Feb 23, 2005)

i personaly had problems with ds before 6 months he was sensitive to coffee surtain foods chocolate dont be mad at yourself its a learning prosses just remember how tired you are next cookie you want to eat lol


----------



## jocmtl (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey MommyLove,

Yah, I've cut caffeine out, dairy, onions, garlic and beans because they all seem to affect little guy. Much less so now than when he was little, tho.

I think if I stick to eating a sweet in the day, it's not so bad, but who knows? Better play it safe.

BTW, we're in Quebec, too! Montreal (hence the mtl).


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

still nak, 1-handed typing hee hee...

just subscribing 'cuz I'm curious about sugar too.

BTW Jo your little one is soooooo cute! His hair looks a lot like Nora's.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I looked on Kellymom and apparently the sugar content of breastmilk is the same regardless of mom's diet. Here is a link I followed from KM:

http://parenting.ivillage.com/newbor...,,3wzq,00.html

However, in the other thread a nutritionist who posted seemed to have info that somewhat contradicted Kellymom's stance that the diet of a BF mother does not alter the quality of the milk (w/ the exception of the composition - but not the amount - of fats). So I am confused and need to look further. I really want to find out for once and for all the relationship btwn what I eat and the quality of my BM!

But, it does seem unlikely that your sugar would cause baby to have a "sugar high". HTH.


----------



## jocmtl (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Nora's Mom!

Thanks for the link, I will check it out. Are you on that thread in the breastfeeding forum about nutrition? I don't remember if I saw you there. It's turning up all sorts of interesting info (most of which I will not have time to read!!)

Aren't hairy babies so adorable?! I just love his hair, I can't get enough of it!

BTW, he was up again at 3:45 last night, too, and this time there were no sugar indulgences on my part. He does have a cold, though.







Getting better today.


----------

